# My youtube video



## pbw (Jan 24, 2008)

Is up to 378 views...I've add tinboats.net in the comments I've now gotten four e-mails asking about it and I am trying to direct traffic here!


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/NYnXMhBb3xI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/NYnXMhBb3xI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

and

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/CSNjMavhjOI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/CSNjMavhjOI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 24, 2008)

That awesome!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a cool way to direct traffic here!


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

My hero! :wink: \/


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

good job dude


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

nice, wheres the video link?


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea lets us see the video too


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 25, 2008)

> nice, wheres the video link?


The videos are imbedded in the forum, so you have to log in to see them. Just like when you have to log in to view pictures that are uploaded through the forum, instead of a picture hosting site.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> > nice, wheres the video link?
> 
> 
> The videos are imbedded in the forum, so you have to log in to see them. Just like when you have to log in to view pictures that are uploaded through the forum, instead of a picture hosting site.


Yea he just put those there, they weren't in there before. But pbw keep tryin and maybe one day you'll be able to tip your can over.


----------



## s_self (Jan 27, 2008)

What type of camera, and what editing sofware are you using to get those clear movies?


----------

